# New Bruce Lee Video



## Kirk (Feb 20, 2002)

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00005UF9M/ref=mk_pb_emq/103-2264356-5263049


----------



## GetFit (Sep 14, 2002)

Go to www.lordoftherings-collectibles.com to check them out.

There are 4 videos where he appears on the "LONGSTREET" series and then the "Ed Parker Long Beach Tournament Appearance".


----------

